# Sticky  The Rules For Posting In This Section.....READ THEM!



## cossiecol

This is the updated/condensed version of the previous rules. Please read the below prior to posting in this section, if your post is/was removed it's likely due to any of the below:

This forum is for *amateurs* to show off their work, it's is not a forum for professionals to showcase their work, any threads deemed to be posted by professionals or other work deemed contractually agreed (*paid work*) will be removed without notice.

If you are a professional then please look at either the UK supporter package or the International Supporter package - both of which provide many benefits that will help you promote your detailing.

If you are advertising your details elsewhere under a business name yet post them on DW as a 'friends'/'relatives' cars in an attempt to circumvent the rules, they WILL BE REMOVED!

No advertising or selling of any kind allowed in the forums, this is not eBay. Links to eBay will be removed. If you are interested in advertising, contact Whizzer.

Your signature/avatar/profile is not a place to advertise your business, website, etc. Anything considered to be advertising or "spam" will be removed without notice.

Unintentional advertising including: Pictures of company vehicles within threads, watermarked pictures, pictures with company logo's, people wearing company logos etc. will be deemed advertising and will result in the thread being removed.

Any wording used in showroom threads hinting at the vehicle being for sale will be removed without notice. This is to keep things fair for the people paying to use the Sales Section

Any thread that is deemed a paid detail will be removed (without notice) -If you are doing paid details then please subscribe as a Supporter where you can freely advertise your work

Should there be any professional detailer (anyone who receives payment for detailing) posting in the showroom and messaging members for work instead of joining our supporter scheme may be asked to refrain from posting in this section completely, in order to protect the interests of both the members and the current supporter base. If you run a detailing company, or receive payment for a detail, you cannot post the details in the Showroom Section.


----------



## -Kev-

A bump on this as some forum members that have been on here long enough to know better still attempt to post obviously paid work..


----------



## -Kev-

I feel a bump is required on this as some people seem to think the moderator team were born yesterday....


----------



## -Kev-

A timely bump on these i feel. If a moderator deletes your thread deeming it to breach the forum rules (i.e paid work) do not simply repost it!


----------

